# CRITIQUE THIS BEAUTIFUL RIDER hehe



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: 

This is my mini foxie Charlotte, and my Quarab gelding Billy  Dont they just go so well together  :lol: 

She can walk un guided and slow trot (which is a fair achievement cause billy has a quite elevated trot!!)
Well she did learn from the best lol :lol: :lol: :lol: 

More pictures on the way :lol:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW exellent postion.....gracefull......very. o my its so beautiful it makes tears come to the eyes. wonderful preformance. lol....thats an adorable pic!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Applauds* beautiful  more amazing than the olympic dressage


----------



## bolderthing (Mar 3, 2008)

That dog looks so happy with tounge all hanging out!
So sweet!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hehe isnt she just :lol: here comes the next olympic rider!!  hehe thanks for your replies :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hehehehe soo cute


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

That's text-book two point.
Has your dog trained under Lynn Palm?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she shouldn't be looking down. ::shakes head:: It's ok though. Maybe she was just checking her stirrup.

That is absolutely adorable and very talented!

Do you have a video of this?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I look forward to seeing this one in the upcoming Olympics.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Gorgeous frame! Wonderful posture. And that saddle pad, magnificent.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thumbs on top! Look where you want to go! Heels down!
And god, these are just the basics!
Ha - only joking!
So cute.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: :lol: hehehe thanks guys.


> Has your dog trained under Lynn Palm?


She has only been trained by the very best!! lol 

I can get a video if anyones interested


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm interested in a video!

I wonder if there's like a competition you could enter them into. That would be awesome.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeh wonder if there is...? never heard of one thou...

Well i will get a video hopefully this afternoon  
:wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok. I'll be looking forward to it. 

I have to say, your horse and your dog have inspired me to want to put one of my ferrets on Gem. But i'm thinking it wouldn't work out.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hehe oh that would be so interesting to see a ferret on a horse!! Please you gotta try lol :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

when my fiance and i get our own place, i'll try it. I could photoshop one now if you want.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

That would be awesome


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't have any good pictures of the ferrets on my office computer. I'll make one up when i get home.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

LOL My horses wouldn't let me do that!!!  

Video!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh that is to die for


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hey um question.... the video file im loading is a AVI, and i dont think it is compatiable with the programs on here... does anyone know how to make it so i can download it? 
Im not really comptory lol :lol: 

I have some more pictures though!!


----------



## LinRodeo (Jan 30, 2008)

Not only dead broke, but dog broke. Very cool pic


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

That's adorable!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

aww thanks hehe 

Here are some more gorgoues pictures  

I love this one  









She is laying on his rump...awww how cute  









And this one is cute...its like...oooh dnt touch me lol :lol: 









Let me know what you think :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

there's adorable! I love the one of her laying down on his rump. Too cute.

could you upload it to youtube?


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hehe yeh mee too :lol: 
Um ok, my daughter (Annie-lee) is a member of youtube, so i will quiz her out!  
Thanks


----------



## crip1984 (Dec 30, 2007)

Delregans Way said:


> hehe yeh mee too :lol:
> Um ok, my daughter (Annie-lee) is a member of youtube, so i will quiz her out!
> Thanks


if you can't put it on youtube tell me i can send u a program when i get bak 2 syd that will convert it 4 u 
and i'll even give u intructions how 2 use it


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> if you can't put it on youtube tell me i can send u a program when i get bak 2 syd that will convert it 4 u
> and i'll even give u intructions how 2 use it


Um cool... :? Thanks


----------

